

Flipkart open-sourced HostDB at #LISA13 - sumeetghosh
https://github.com/Flipkart/HostDB
Today, flipkart devops team is releasing HostDB as an open source project on github. HostDB is our attempt to solve the problem of finding hosts and their purposes in a large environment. HostDB acts as a Single source of truth about all Physical and Virtual servers and is used to define their purpose. It helps us group our servers through tags and all the software written by the operations team revolves around HostDB. HostDB acts as the centralized configuration store for all sorts of information.
======
84madhu
Is it production ready?

~~~
sumeetghosh
Yes. We have been using it in flipkart for last 1+ years.

